# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Dianabol Capsules?

## Curtis212

I recently bought some dianabol capsules from my local supplier. Ive never seen d-bol in a capsule. They are red and white. Has anyone ever seen this
thanks-

----------


## Dizz28

pictures.....

----------


## Curtis212

dont have a camera on me. but this is what they look like 
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_thum...hite_pills.jpg

----------


## Curtis212

bump

----------


## vBRAH

Its a capsule, it could be anything.

----------


## big daddy k de

its a standard cap ..it would be b-bol powder inside ...if you have a trusted source then you are good to go ...your running on trust

----------


## g0dsend

Heh, I bought dianabol in a red/white capsule too about 3 years ago from a local supplier. Look exactly like the pics.

Never took them because I figured I didnt know what was inside.

----------


## Curtis212

well i do trust my source. but not with my life haha. I actually just opened up the capsule and tasted the powder. its yellow and has almost no taste but with a hint of bitterness. should all d-bol have a certain taste?

----------


## mick86

My source sells d-bol in clear capsules and they are great. Don't write them off based on the fact that they don't look like you had expected them to.

----------


## PT

most ug labs sell caps because there easier to make then pressing caps. as for yours, it can be d-bol or baby asprin for all i know. try them for a week and see how you feel. d-bol above 40mgs ed give me enormous back pumps

----------


## Curtis212

so about how much wieght should i expect to gain from a week of 25mg of d-bol every day to declare them bunk or not?

----------


## widowmaker2

> so about how much wieght should i expect to gain from a week of 25mg of d-bol every day to declare them bunk or not?


about 20lbs of water...and youll piss it all out at the end of week 6....so if your just running dbol expect to get big for about 1 month or so... hope your running it with something else or its a complete waste of money

----------


## vBRAH

> about 20lbs of water...and youll piss it all out at the end of week 6....so if your just running dbol expect to get big for about 1 month or so... hope your running it with something else or its a complete waste of money


lol .. dont listen to that

there was a guy who did a few logs on here of dbol only for 5 weeks or so, gained around 15-17lb and kept it all after a 4 week PCT  :Big Grin:  its good stuff just works better with injectables

----------


## widowmaker2

> lol .. dont listen to that
> 
> there was a guy who did a few logs on here of dbol only for 5 weeks or so, gained around 15-17lb and kept it all after a 4 week PCT  its good stuff just works better with injectables



not!!

----------


## MUSCLEGT

the orals that I always bought were in capsules and I never had problems, and it is not for being in capsules that the problem exists. Now I make my own orals and I don't have the trust problem.

----------


## vBRAH

> not!!


*11lb sorry, kept it all though

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=333564

----------


## Curtis212

im taking it with 400mg of test e. Im on my 5th day of taking it and ive had little weight gain so far, none of which appears to come from water.

----------


## sicilian2579

im pretty sure i know the lab and they good to go i have same ones

----------


## surfaddict91

> My source sells d-bol in clear capsules and they are great. Don't write them off based on the fact that they don't look like you had expected them to.


ok. im so glad i found this. i just bought some dbol from a guy who has been taking steroids for a long time. the dbol came in a clear capsule and the powder inside is a sandy color. im pretty sure its good cuz about 30-45 minutes after i take it my heart starts pumpin pretty good. what do you think??? i have only been on it for three days and im not going to weigh myself for a week to see weight increaes.

----------


## Big

> ok. im so glad i found this. i just bought some dbol from a guy who has been taking steroids for a long time. the dbol came in a clear capsule and the powder inside is a sandy color. im pretty sure its good cuz about 30-45 minutes after i take it my heart starts pumpin pretty good. what do you think??? i have only been on it for three days and im not going to weigh myself for a week to see weight increaes.


as already stated in this thread, it could be anything.
plus I just read your other thread, you're 18, 6'1" and 152lbs? You need food, not dbol .

----------


## PT

^^^agreed.

----------

